Ask HN: Which tech company is laying off or freeze hiring because of COVID19? - musashiway
======
throw03172019
My girlfriend is a recruiter in tech and there have been no signals, yet.

------
shoo
i work for a non-tech megacorp ; it will not surprise me if hiring is paused
if everyone switches to working from home, since the org is not set up to
enable efficient working from home -- not much point hiring anyone since not
much project work will be getting done, and we won't be able to onboard any
new people effectively even if we did hire them.

